# Boars head crappie tourn.



## fastfisher (May 7, 2004)

The season is coming to close and the fish off is the only tourn left. This is a quality tourney series Mike does an incredible job.It is 100% payback with 80% that day and 20% at the end of the year fish off. This years jackpot is over 3000 and first place pays over 1500 bucks. The top ten teams qualify plus two teams who fish all the tourn. are drawn in so twelve teams are fishing the fish off.Not bad for 1500 bucks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey fastfisher- When is the final day? Good Luck to you !!!.THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fastfisher (May 7, 2004)

Nov 6 And 7 Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks  GOOD LUCK !!!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck and dont forget to let us know how you do


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

where is boars head?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tim- It's a bait shop by East Fork lake, about 180 miles from you  It's about 10 minutes from DA KING !!! Very nice crappie lake......... C.K


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck and have fun. Crappie tournaments are a blast. Wish I could fish it...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks king
i figured it was a bait shop when corey or i never heard of it.
tim


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

How did it go fastfisher???....THE CATKING


----------

